# 1996 200sx overheat



## scooter750 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, new here. Just picked up a 1996 Nissan 200sx 1.6L 5 speed as a commuter car. Got the car real cheap and it needs some work. The car was neglected for years, and needs some lovin. I'm having an over heat issue. I've been through the system and have the same results. The vehicle drives fine just overheats after awhile. The Heater works at first then blows cold. I first found BONDO patching a hole in the radiator under the frame support. I replaced the radiator and decided to replace the thermostat and water pump. To my surprise there was no Thermostat in the housing. After everything was installed I have the same issue. I followed the directions in getting the air out of the system when filling with coolant with the block plugs. The car idles fine and the temp is maintained idling for 20-30 minutes. When a load is applied with driving the cars temp begins to rise. The temp rises quick while driving for 10 mins. There are no coolant leaks and no coolant in oil. The overflow bottle is boiling over. I believe I may have blow by from the head gasket or possibly a cracked head. Is there a way to check for cracked head or gasket with out taking head off? Will a cylinder leak down test find it? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Oh yeah both fans work.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

I would take it somewhere and have them pressure test the cooling system. Could be as simple as a bad radiator cap... Could be as bad as blocked coolant passages in the block and head from persons adding "stop leak" products all the way to a blown head gasket. Could be a plastic bag in front of the A/C condenser not letting air through the radiator. My bet is on a small but furry cat... whatever it is I hope you find the issue.


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

scooter750 said:


> ............ The overflow bottle is boiling over. I believe I may have blow by from the head gasket or possibly a cracked head. Is there a way to check for cracked head or gasket with out taking head off? Will a cylinder leak down test find it? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Oh yeah both fans work.


I believe your belief is correct - its a common problem with badly maintained motors here.

One can test for combustion gas in the coolant, but there is no way to say if its gasket or cracked whatever - if your rad-cap is fine/new then stop the use of the vehicle and rip the head off before you cause real serious damage - chances are very good its "only" head gasket - if you are sorta mechanically inclined and the head is ok, a Saturday afternoon is all you need to sort it properly


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Leakdown test...compression check...either one will show a leak and tell you if you absolutely need to take the head off.
Bad compression meaning that the head WILL have to come off, good compression meaning it's likely that the head won't have to come off, but not 100%.
And ya, quit driving it before you totally jack the engine up.


----------



## scooter750 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I only driving the vehicle around the block to test, it wont overheat in the driveway. Well the search continues. Today I bypassed the heater core, thought maybe I had a block somewhere with no joy. The temp started to raise over 220 degs. The top hose boiling and the bottom radiator hose was cool to the touch. No water flow through the block. Any ideas where to start?


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

scooter750 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I only driving the vehicle around the block to test, it wont overheat in the driveway. Well the search continues. Today I bypassed the heater core, thought maybe I had a block somewhere with no joy. The temp started to raise over 220 degs. The top hose boiling and the bottom radiator hose was cool to the touch. No water flow through the block. Any ideas where to start?


What - you cant see any post in this thread here?


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

1. What pushes coolant through the block? - Water Pump
2. What turns the water pump? - Belt
3. What allows coolant to flow through the block? - Thermostat

I would Re-Check all three of these things. Is the belt slipping? Is the thermostat in correctly? Is the thermostat functioning correctly? (Pan of water method - see what temp the thermostat opens at with a thermometer). Is the waterpump turning freely? My bet is on the Thermostat... after all, if the door is closed you cannot walk through it. If you have it apart to check these things, put in a new thermostat, they are cheap.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

LvR. said:


> What - you cant see any post in this thread here?


If there was only a "LIKE" button here....


----------



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd have money on a head gasket, check the coolant level and also see if the coolant appears to be 'blowing bubbles' into the overflow. If so, you probably have a head gasket leak.

You said a 1.6 liter correct? That's the GA16DE motor, I don't think you have a cracked head or anything that insane, it just sounds like you blew the gasket and are overheating a bit. (I've done it on 2 different GA16DE's, with the same symptoms). Also, make sure you have the head checked out by a machine shop if you replace the head gasket, it's not that expensive to have done while you have it apart and can save you loads in the long run.


----------



## sexysammy (Apr 29, 2012)

No joke look up blue devil on you tube. I used it on my blown head gasket back in september. Its a 50 dollar chemical u can get at the parts store. I've put over 4,000 miles on the car since then.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

